# Lilly Pad & Cleo POOP.



## Kerenza (Aug 14, 2015)

*Hi there!

I am a new mice mother (lol) and I know NOTHING about different poops.. I changed their diet (integrating it of course!) and at first their poop was green, which is normal I've heard because of nutrients.. and green colored foods.. so.. It's been a couple weeks (2-3) and I noticed their poop changes. One day it'll be a normal (i think is normal) brown or dark brown and some days it's like.. mucusey.. It's a slight yellow or green mucusey poop.

They are active mice. They have no sunken in eyes. They squeak like normal, they eat and drink normal and as often as they want.. I give them meal worms from time to time and sometimes millet spray. The meal worms are never alive, they are dead already. Their food has NO corn in it. Lilly pad is naturally introverted but she likes to play with her sister. Cleo runs.. a lot. she is overly active, but I heard it's normal. and she sleeps, so i don't know what the problem could be.

Anyways, I'm WORRIED! What are normal poop colors? What can I do?*


----------



## pumpkinmouse (Sep 27, 2015)

My mice get like this when they eat celery or are stressed, lol.
They're shy & docile by nature, so if I overhandle them or they find themselves in an uncomfortable situation it will instantly change from solid to what you just described. If they're introverted they simply might need a little less attention on those days c: At the same time, it could easily be dietary changes or over consuming of something that has the same effect celery does on mine. 
You should only worry if it's consistently that color & viscosity, & isn't remedied by adjusting the diet, habitat or level of interaction. Chances are they're just new to you & are in the unsure process of adjusting. Don't panic! c:


----------

